# Trimmer Line Recommendations



## Gisforga (May 6, 2018)

Wanted to see what recommendations there are out there for trimmer line and trimmer heads. I have a standard Echo weed eater with the manual feed head and it feels like I can't go more than 20 ft without having to replace the line(standard echo line) enough is enough.

Anyone have a good recommendation (Oregon, Cyclone etc.) and a secondary market head or another echo head with a bump that I should try?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I have never used it but YouTuber Dan on Dan's Vlog favors Oregon.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been using Echo Cross-fire for trimmer line and have been pleased with it so far.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

On the rare occasion I am using string, this one lasts and cuts almost as well as metal.









Most trimmers can handle the 0.99 fine. Going bigger slows down rotational speed unless it is being driven by a big engine.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I used Oregon line as well. Currently using the speedload cartridges, but the Gatorline Square was the best cutting I've ever used.

Another thread here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2456&p=48140&hilit=gatorline#p48140


----------



## Gisforga (May 6, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I used Oregon line as well. Currently using the speedload cartridges, but the Gatorline Square was the best cutting I've ever used.
> 
> Another thread here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2456&p=48140&hilit=gatorline#p48140


Looked at this option as well.... how long does one cartridge usually last you? Buy them in bulk?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I have 13k sq ft. and lots of beds, and I use trimmer upside down to keep the edge. Probably run it for 30 mins a week. A cartridge lasts 4-6 weeks.

Cost is higher than string, but so much more convenient to change. The tough part is changing the head and finding the right one, I ordered the wrong one at first because I matched the brand, but it didn't work on the straight shaft. Once you get that figured out it's a thing of beauty.

I buy 2 cartridges at a time from Amazon. I also saw them in HD last week.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Echo Black Diamond is the best I have used.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

YouTuber @GrassDaddy has a video Review on Echo Black Diamond.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have no complains with CF3 from still


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I've been happy enough with this cheap 1800 foot spool I paid $22 for 3 years ago. Looks like the price went up a bit since then, but it's worked fine for me and my 20v Black and Decker trimmer/edger.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I bought some Echo Black Diamond. It was a considerable difference in performance over the standard Echo trim line. It cut better and lasted longer. It definitely was worth the upgrade.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> I bought some Echo Black Diamond. It was a considerable difference in performance over the standard Echo trim line. It cut better and lasted longer. It definitely was worth the upgrade.


I was kindof disappointed in the cutting abilities of my Echo trimmer until I replaced the line. It's a night and day change going from the line it came with (crossfire it seems) to the black diamond. part of that may be how badly twisted and curled up the original line was inside the housing.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I second the black diamond string. Granted I switch to a LB, but the few spools I used of it, I liked.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

kur1j said:


> I second the black diamond string. Granted I switch to a LB, but the few spools I used of it, I liked.


@kur1j What does *LB* stand for in your reply?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Sam23

Landscape Blade.


----------

